# Need advice for a sturdy tripod and head



## CvH (Jun 8, 2019)

I have been using the Manfrotto 190XPROB tripod and MHXPRO-BHQ2 head for a few years, and I have found the combo work well with my Canon 5D3 and 16-35 F4L IS, 24-70 F2.8L II and 70-200 F4L lenses.

I have found that the Manfrotto tripod & head setup isn't up to the job with the 5d3/ESO R and Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II or 100-400 F4.5-5.6L IS II for long exposure and in windy condition.

I also have the Vanguard VEO 265CB carbon tripod for travelling. 

I am considering the Gitzo GT3542L to replace the Manfrotto. The Gitzo GH3382QD or RRS BH-40 head.

Will they be overkill for my gears? I will mainly use them for landscape and long exposure. I am 167cm tall.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2019)

Gitzo 3-series or RRS 2-series legs, long enough to put the platform at about eye level (sowith the ballhead and camera the eyepiece can be above eye level in case you need to point the lens up). 

I have heard bad things about Gitzo heads, but you won’t go wrong with an RRS BH-40 LR. Acratech heads are also worth a look.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 8, 2019)

If you like your 190 why not look at the 055? I have the carbon three section model and it is easily able to work with all your gear, I use the 300 f2.8 on mine.

I agree Manfrotto are not as refined as Gitzo or RRS but they are great value and work very well.

As for heads, I wouldn’t skimp on those, I have Acratech and Arca Swiss heads, as well as a modest gimbal head that works well for my uses and some compact cheap ball heads for flashes, GoPros etc. the thing that ties it all together is a good plate system, I highly recommend dedicated camera and lens plates from one of the top brands like Kirk or RRS (all my plates are RRS).


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 8, 2019)

I moved from the Manfrotto 190 to the 055 XB Pro and thought it was the "Dog's Dangly Bits". Fortunately I then tried out a Gitzo - well that was the end of that, I have never looked back.

Just my 2p. In my opinion + experience the 055 is barely comparable to a 1 series Gitzo Mountaineer. The 3542L, that you suggest, is certainly close to overkill - but there is nothing wrong with that. 

Have you looked at the "Systematic" models? I rather like them as they offer even better rigidity, go lower without faffing about with the centre column (they don't have one) and are (normally) a little lighter. Unless you are using the longest/heaviest lenses (600 F4 +) I would suggest searching out a decent (used) Gitzo GT3530LS. It is barely any heavier than your 190 and will not be fazed by an 800 F5.6 L IS - though this lens is getting close to it's limit.

For the lenses that you currently have any 2 or 3 series Gitzo Mountaineer or Systematic would be fine - with my preference going to the Systematics as I find them better, however some of the older models are just as good, cheaper used, and often lighter too. Gitzo Tripods can be pricey but they last a LONG time so don't ignore the used market.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 8, 2019)

Forgot to mention heads. Whilst I am a Gitzo "Fanboy" as far as tripods are concerned I have been underwhelmed by their heads.

If you like ball heads then I like the Sirui K x range, a Sirui K30x should fit your needs nicely. My K40x is great but a bit heavier - swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 9, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> If you like your 190 why not look at the 055?



Wimp ! 058B


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 9, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> Wimp ! 058B


Ha, I think you and I are the only two here that have them!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 9, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Ha, I think you and I are the only two here that have them!


 Good to see you're still on form Buddy !


----------



## CvH (Jun 9, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Gitzo 3-series or RRS 2-series legs, long enough to put the platform at about eye level (sowith the ballhead and camera the eyepiece can be above eye level in case you need to point the lens up).
> 
> I have heard bad things about Gitzo heads, but you won’t go wrong with an RRS BH-40 LR. Acratech heads are also worth a look.



Thanks Neuro!

The reason I pick Gitzo tripod over RRS is I can get the Gitzo from the local retailers and I woud like to support the bricks and mortar. Not to Mentioned the savings in tax and shipping costs.

As above, I gathered the RRS BH-40 LR can only be sourced from USA?


----------



## CvH (Jun 9, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> If you like your 190 why not look at the 055? I have the carbon three section model and it is easily able to work with all your gear, I use the 300 f2.8 on mine.
> 
> I agree Manfrotto are not as refined as Gitzo or RRS but they are great value and work very well.
> 
> As for heads, I wouldn’t skimp on those, I have Acratech and Arca Swiss heads, as well as a modest gimbal head that works well for my uses and some compact cheap ball heads for flashes, GoPros etc. the thing that ties it all together is a good plate system, I highly recommend dedicated camera and lens plates from one of the top brands like Kirk or RRS (all my plates are RRS).



Thanks for the suggestion! The local store that I had a play with the Gitzo also sell Manfrotto. I will test both and see how they stack up.

I have no experience with the Arcratech or Arca Swiss heads. Will need to check if our local store stock them. 

I will also look into the Kirk and RRS plates...


----------



## CvH (Jun 9, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> I moved from the Manfrotto 190 to the 055 XB Pro and thought it was the "Dog's Dangly Bits". Fortunately I then tried out a Gitzo - well that was the end of that, I have never looked back.
> 
> Just my 2p. In my opinion + experience the 055 is barely comparable to a 1 series Gitzo Mountaineer. The 3542L, that you suggest, is certainly close to overkill - but there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


Thanks John.

The reason I didn't consider the Manfrotto 055 as your experienced, incremental improvement over the 190.

I am also considering the Gitzo 2 series. But picked the 3 series as it marginally heavier but cheaper (yes, the local has a special discount for the GT3543L).

Another reason I picked the GT3542LS is size and weigh, as I will take it for hiking (up to 3 km), and overseas. I am planning to visit Iceland in the near future.

The second hand market is very small in Australia. I did search Ebay and Gumtree and could hardly find any used Gitzo tripods.


----------



## CvH (Jun 9, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> Forgot to mention heads. Whilst I am a Gitzo "Fanboy" as far as tripods are concerned I have been underwhelmed by their heads.
> 
> If you like ball heads then I like the Sirui K x range, a Sirui K30x should fit your needs nicely. My K40x is great but a bit heavier - swings and roundabouts.



Eil check out the Sirui ball heads.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 9, 2019)

Chz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! The local store that I had a play with the Gitzo also sell Manfrotto. I will test both and see how they stack up.
> 
> I have no experience with the Arcratech or Arca Swiss heads. Will need to check if our local store stock them.
> 
> I will also look into the Kirk and RRS plates...


Gitzo is owned by Manfrotto, or rather Gitzo is another brand name in the Manfrotto family so most retailers that sell one sell the other.

For me it is always a cost/function equation, where I need to I will get the most expensive (hence two 1DX MkII’s), when there is little to no functional difference between things I normally struggle to justify spending extra, that isn’t the equation most people here work to. I have a minimum of three tripods as there isn’t one made that can do all the things I want well enough, so if I spend $1,000-2,000 per set on legs I am looking at close to $5,000 just on legs, as it is I have less than $1,000 invested in leg sets, a Giotto mini tripod, the Manfrotto 055 carbon for general use and travel, and the Manfrotto 058b for studio and serious outside outings, this leaves me $4,000 to spend on lenses! If I only had one leg set and used it every day i’d get the RRS or Gitzo because the small differences in functionality would make the extra investment worthwhile. 

Tripod heads on the other hand are completely different, I have found the differences between lower priced models and the higher end to have functional differences that, to me, render the lower cost alternatives unusable. Things like sag after setting, gear backlash, plate/clamp incompatibility, practical load limits etc have meant I just don’t see savings on heads worthwhile. But I would say get the right head for whatever it is that you intend to do and take a look at some of the newer variations that do add functional improvements to the all to common ball in a cup. Things like the Arca-Swiss p0 series, the Uniqueball (which seems to have been adopted/renamed as Flexshooter) and the Acratech GP (my main general head since they came out) all deserve a well informed look at, support your local store by all means but know there is a much better and feature rich choice of high quality alternative heads that might suit your case use better.

Similar thing with plates, few things are more frustrating than being at the top of a mountain for a dawn long exposure shot to then strip the thread of your camera baseplate because the damn body plate doesn’t have a good contoured fit so it sags during the exposure and you tightened it too much! ‘Universal’ means it doesn’t work well enough with anything!


----------



## CvH (Jun 9, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Gitzo is owned by Manfrotto, or rather Gitzo is another brand name in the Manfrotto family so most retailers that sell one sell the other.
> 
> For me it is always a cost/function equation, where I need to I will get the most expensive (hence two 1DX MkII’s), when there is little to no functional difference between things I normally struggle to justify spending extra, that isn’t the equation most people here work to. I have a minimum of three tripods as there isn’t one made that can do all the things I want well enough, so if I spend $1,000-2,000 per set on legs I am looking at close to $5,000 just on legs, as it is I have less than $1,000 invested in leg sets, a Giotto mini tripod, the Manfrotto 055 carbon for general use and travel, and the Manfrotto 058b for studio and serious outside outings, this leaves me $4,000 to spend on lenses! If I only had one leg set and used it every day i’d get the RRS or Gitzo because the small differences in functionality would make the extra investment worthwhile.
> 
> ...



I always assessed cost/function. My cameras and lenses continue to grow since my passion in photography increased a few years ago. I am looking for a future proof general tripod that will last for years. A tripod that will hold my gears in all conditions, but not too big and heavy that I can bring it with me for light trek and travelling overseas.

Yeah, a good quality ball head and plates are as essential as a sturdy tripod. 

I don't shoot sports and Wildlife, it is very unlikely that I will need lenses longer than 400m. Considering my height 167cm and my longest lens (100-400mm). Therefore I have shortlisted to the Gitzo GT3542L tripod. There is a 30% discount on this model so it is cheaper than the GT2532L.

It appears the consensus for good quality ball heads are sirui, Arca-Swiss P0, Arcratech GP and RRS BH-40 LR. Kirk and RRS plates.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 9, 2019)

I bought into the Really Right Stuff tripod, L bracket and ball head system, and have 
Cbeen quite happy with it so far....a little $$ but quality seems high and I believe it is all still made in the USA?

C


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 9, 2019)

Chz said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> The reason I didn't consider the Manfrotto 055 as your experienced, incremental improvement over the 190.
> 
> ...



I didn't realise you were in Australia. Here, in the UK, Gitzo tripods are as expensive as anywhere else but we (or at least I) seem to be able to find Gitzo tripods at sensible prices. Currently my most expensive is my GT4542LS (4 series Systematic) which was about 682 in your money - that was brand new direct from Gitzo. Naturally, with our higher population and smaller area, the used market is better.

The 3 series that you are fancying is certainly a fine piece of kit and you WILL NOT be disappointed! For your gear I would use my GT2531, but for a little more weight and a little less cash the GT3542L looks very attractive. Also if you ever stray into SuperTeles (don't try one - I did!) it will still do a good job.

If you decide to go for it then I am certain that you will be happy - I would!

All the best.


----------



## CvH (Jun 10, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I bought into the Really Right Stuff tripod, L bracket and ball head system, and have
> Cbeen quite happy with it so far....a little $$ but quality seems high and I believe it is all still made in the USA?
> 
> C



The RRS would be on the top of my list if I live in USA. But I am in Australia and the taxes and shipping costs make the RRS way over my budget.

I like tripods with a centre column. I know most of you prefer one without for extra stability. But I like the flexibility of the centre column when I need that little extra height.


----------



## CvH (Jun 10, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> I didn't realise you were in Australia. Here, in the UK, Gitzo tripods are as expensive as anywhere else but we (or at least I) seem to be able to find Gitzo tripods at sensible prices. Currently my most expensive is my GT4542LS (4 series Systematic) which was about 682 in your money - that was brand new direct from Gitzo. Naturally, with our higher population and smaller area, the used market is better.
> 
> The 3 series that you are fancying is certainly a fine piece of kit and you WILL NOT be disappointed! For your gear I would use my GT2531, but for a little more weight and a little less cash the GT3542L looks very attractive. Also if you ever stray into SuperTeles (don't try one - I did!) it will still do a good job.
> 
> ...



Wow! AUD$682 for a brand new GT4542L? The T4543LS is AUD$1430 with 25% discount.

I did have a play with a few superteles. Love them but they are over $10,000 a piece. I am not a pro and I don’t shoot sports or wildlife, so don’t have a use case and certainly cannot justify one .

The question now is which ball head and plates I should get.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 10, 2019)

For what it is worth, I've had really good results with RRS and Kirk plates. As far as heads are concerned, a lot of friends swear by RRS ball-heads and I've gotten good results and durability from my Markins heads.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Chz. 
Have you considered Sirui, I have a Sirui carbon fibre monopod which I find excellent, I also just bought a Sirui tilt head to replace the Manfrotto POS that I bought first. If their ball heads are as well built as the tilt head I can’t see you being disappointed. 
Anyone have any knowledge about the Sirui ball heads? 
I would think the Sirui legs would be a good solution too. 

I have lots of Manfrotto gear and the tilt head is the only bit that I could describe as a POS as it is sloppy and cannot be tightened to stop a lens crushing a finger. The rest of the Manfrotto that I have is good to excellent although I have swapped out all the RC2 clamp plates for Arca Swiss style generic items for compatibility reasons,  hard to put an RC2 clamp on a gimbal! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 10, 2019)

Chz said:


> The RRS would be on the top of my list if I live in USA. But I am in Australia and the taxes and shipping costs make the RRS way over my budget.
> 
> I like tripods with a centre column. I know most of you prefer one without for extra stability. But I like the flexibility of the centre column when I need that little extra height.




I have to admin, I do wish I had a center column on my RRS set up...especially when setting up to take close up "product" like shots, or even macro stuff.

C


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 10, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chz.
> Have you considered Sirui, I have a Sirui carbon fibre monopod which I find excellent, I also just bought a Sirui tilt head to replace the Manfrotto POS that I bought first. If their ball heads are as well built as the tilt head I can’t see you being disappointed.
> Anyone have any knowledge about the Sirui ball heads?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I also have a Sirui mono pod (P424) and it is an excellent piece of kit, unfortunately I have not been able to get any of their "Systematic" style (R series?) tripods at good money hence my Gitzo tripods. I have played with a few Sirui tripods and they are pretty good. As to their K--x series ball heads - I am an owner and fan.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 10, 2019)

Chz said:


> Wow! AUD$682 for a brand new GT4542L? The T4543LS is AUD$1430 with 25% discount.
> 
> I did have a play with a few superteles. Love them but they are over $10,000 a piece. I am not a pro and I don’t shoot sports or wildlife, so don’t have a use case and certainly cannot justify one .
> 
> The question now is which ball head and plates I should get.



It was on "Sale" at the time but I buy when the price is right. Remember this is, currently, my most expensive Gitzo.

A fair while back I picked up a G1318 carbon centre column for systematic tripods for £100 (Aud 182) which I thought was pretty good. The trouble was that it came with a G1329 Mk2 (carbon 3 series tripod) attached and that was from a high street camera shop.

In some ways we have it better over here, but you wouldn't like Welsh weather


----------



## CvH (Jun 11, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> For what it is worth, I've had really good results with RRS and Kirk plates. As far as heads are concerned, a lot of friends swear by RRS ball-heads and I've gotten good results and durability from my Markins heads.



Yes, it appears the RRS and Kirk plates are vowed by many here.

I heard good things about the Markins. Are they on the same quality as the RRS, Acratech and Arca-Swiss heads?


----------



## CvH (Jun 11, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> It was on "Sale" at the time but I buy when the price is right. Remember this is, currently, my most expensive Gitzo.
> 
> A fair while back I picked up a G1318 carbon centre column for systematic tripods for £100 (Aud 182) which I thought was pretty good. The trouble was that it came with a G1329 Mk2 (carbon 3 series tripod) attached and that was from a high street camera shop.
> 
> In some ways we have it better over here, but you wouldn't like Welsh weather



Yeah, everything seems to be overpriced down under. I think we are being ripped off lol.


----------



## CvH (Jun 11, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I have to admin, I do wish I had a center column on my RRS set up...especially when setting up to take close up "product" like shots, or even macro stuff.
> 
> C



Yup, hence I picked the GT3542L. For my height, I won't need to extend the centre column on even ground.


----------



## CvH (Jun 11, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I bought into the Really Right Stuff tripod, L bracket and ball head system, and have
> Cbeen quite happy with it so far....a little $$ but quality seems high and I believe it is all still made in the USA?
> 
> C



Do you notice the extra weight with L bracket attached to the camera?

I will need to compare the RRS, Acratech and Arca Swiss heads.


----------



## CvH (Jun 11, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chz.
> Have you considered Sirui, I have a Sirui carbon fibre monopod which I find excellent, I also just bought a Sirui tilt head to replace the Manfrotto POS that I bought first. If their ball heads are as well built as the tilt head I can’t see you being disappointed.
> Anyone have any knowledge about the Sirui ball heads?
> I would think the Sirui legs would be a good solution too.
> ...



Hi Graeme, I have heard about the Sirui tripods but not sure how they compare to the top in class such as the RRS and Gitzo.

I am looking for one that can hold my fullframe cameras and 100-400 lens plus extender in windy conditions, reasonably light weight and will last for years.

My current Manfrotto 190 and Xpro ball head can't wait come with even moderate winds.

Cheers,
Chanh


----------



## cayenne (Jun 11, 2019)

Chz said:


> Do you notice the extra weight with L bracket attached to the camera?
> 
> I will need to compare the RRS, Acratech and Arca Swiss heads.



Honestly, I do not notice it...I leave it on all the time, I've had it on while shooting concert series like Jazzfest for 4 days in a row, often with the 70-200 2.8 L lens and I have no problems with it.

I have the RRS arca swiss connectors on my RRS ball head of course, but I also got connectors from RRS and attached them to my old Manfrotto monopod and video tripod with fluid video head on it...the adapter screws onto the manfrotto plates and I just leave in there. So, now I can just move my 5D3 from any setup I want...monopod, video tripod, stills tripod an I even set it up to work with the Kessler Crane motion control slider I've piddled with....LBracket works just great fo rme, and easy to go from landscape to portrait and back quickly.

HTH,

C


----------



## CvH (Jun 12, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Honestly, I do not notice it...I leave it on all the time, I've had it on while shooting concert series like Jazzfest for 4 days in a row, often with the 70-200 2.8 L lens and I have no problems with it.
> 
> I have the RRS arca swiss connectors on my RRS ball head of course, but I also got connectors from RRS and attached them to my old Manfrotto monopod and video tripod with fluid video head on it...the adapter screws onto the manfrotto plates and I just leave in there. So, now I can just move my 5D3 from any setup I want...monopod, video tripod, stills tripod an I even set it up to work with the Kessler Crane motion control slider I've piddled with....LBracket works just great fo rme, and easy to go from landscape to portrait and back quickly.
> 
> ...



I have a 5D III as well and recently bought the R. I probably will get an L plate for the R. Just not sure which brand.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 12, 2019)

I was going to buy an RRS tripod this spring, but a few things didn't work out and I didn't have the extra money. Innorel RT-90C tripod, which I found on Amazon and read a bunch of reviews about it. I was reluctant to purchase and put 8k worth of enjoyment on it. I made the purchase anyway and when I got it, I was surprised at how awesome it was. I've been using it for over a month now and it's amazing. My friend that has an RRS was pleasantly surprised by the quality as well. So if you haven't purchased yet, consider this one. 



Robot Check



Jeremy


----------



## CvH (Jun 13, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I was going to buy an RRS tripod this spring, but a few things didn't work out and I didn't have the extra money. Innorel RT-90C tripod, which I found on Amazon and read a bunch of reviews about it. I was reluctant to purchase and put 8k worth of enjoyment on it. I made the purchase anyway and when I got it, I was surprised at how awesome it was. I've been using it for over a month now and it's amazing. My friend that has an RRS was pleasantly surprised by the quality as well. So if you haven't purchased yet, consider this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion Jeremy. That's very good value. I will take a closer look.

Chanh


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 14, 2019)

Chz said:


> I heard good things about the Markins. Are they on the same quality as the RRS, Acratech and Arca-Swiss heads?



FWIW, I have tried a friend's RRS head and it is great. My tripods are all RRS and I do appreciate the quality there, as well. But, have a 2 Markins heads (Q10 on my big tripod and Q3 on my travel). I've been very pleased. They are rock solid stable and have no trouble holding a 5D4 with plate and a 100-400 + 2x for example. They have seemed quite durable and the quality of construction is top-notch.

I guess it all comes down to what you like, what you can afford, and what is available where you live. If Markins is an option for you and it works, I'd not hesitate to get one.


----------



## CvH (Jun 16, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> FWIW, I have tried a friend's RRS head and it is great. My tripods are all RRS and I do appreciate the quality there, as well. But, have a 2 Markins heads (Q10 on my big tripod and Q3 on my travel). I've been very pleased. They are rock solid stable and have no trouble holding a 5D4 with plate and a 100-400 + 2x for example. They have seemed quite durable and the quality of construction is top-notch.
> 
> I guess it all comes down to what you like, what you can afford, and what is available where you live. If Markins is an option for you and it works, I'd not hesitate to get one.


Thanks.

Given your tripods are RRS, I am curious that you favour the Markins's ball heads over the RRS. Is it because they are cheaper and better quality?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 16, 2019)

I Agree with Neuro- RRS makes excellent quality tripods, heads and accessories, so prepare to pay a premium. If you can wait until December and want to take a risk, Peak Design is putting out a tripod/head on Kickstarter that looks interesting for travel. I signed up for one (I have RRS and love it, however the tripod is rather large and heavy. The ball head is awesome!).


----------



## CvH (Jun 16, 2019)

scottkinfw said:


> I Agree with Neuro- RRS makes excellent quality tripods, heads and accessories, so prepare to pay a premium. If you can wait until December and want to take a risk, Peak Design is putting out a tripod/head on Kickstarter that looks interesting for travel. I signed up for one (I have RRS and love it, however the tripod is rather large and heavy. The ball head is awesome!).



I have a travel tripod and looking to upgrade my general purpose tripod. I've shortlisted to RRS and Gitzo tripod. I pick the Gitzo over RRS as I can get it locally and cheaper.

I am tossing between the RRS BH-40 and Acratech GP ball heads.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Chz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Given your tripods are RRS, I am curious that you favour the Markins's ball heads over the RRS. Is it because they are cheaper and better quality?



I had a Markin head before I had any RRS legs (classic "tried cheap tripod adventure" then got better legs. My original Tripod now serves as a light stand  ). Only other "benefit" for me is the Markins Q-Ball is a little taller than the RRS heads putting the OVF a little higher than it would sit on a RRS ballhead. The point is that I use my Markins head with up to a 5Div (with plate) and a 300 f/2.8 with 2x converter or a 100-400 mkii with no issue. I don't think this is a better or worse scenario. I am just saying that if Markins is an option you might want to look at them.


----------



## CvH (Jun 18, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> I had a Markin head before I had any RRS legs (classic "tried cheap tripod adventure" then got better legs. My original Tripod now serves as a light stand  ). Only other "benefit" for me is the Markins Q-Ball is a little taller than the RRS heads putting the OVF a little higher than it would sit on a RRS ballhead. The point is that I use my Markins head with up to a 5Div (with plate) and a 300 f/2.8 with 2x converter or a 100-400 mkii with no issue. I don't think this is a better or worse scenario. I am just saying that if Markins is an option you might want to look at them.



Thanks fort the clarification .


----------



## CvH (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you all for your suggestions! 

I bit the bullet and bought the Gitzo GT3542L today.

Any suggestion for a carry case given the tripod does not come one?


----------



## cayenne (Jun 22, 2019)

Chz said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions!
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Gitzo GT3542L today.
> 
> Any suggestion for a carry case given the tripod does not come one?



When you get it in and try it out, please make sure to update the thread and let us know your thoughts and experiences with the new 'toy'!!

C


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 22, 2019)

cayenne said:


> When you get it in and try it out, please make sure to update the thread and let us know your thoughts and experiences with the new 'toy'!!
> 
> C



Chz will just shower it with praise, I know I would!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 22, 2019)

Chz said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions!
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Gitzo GT3542L today.
> 
> Any suggestion for a carry case given the tripod does not come one?



Happy new toy! Well you "Bit the Bullet" big time - still you won't need to replace it for decades, or ever?


----------



## CvH (Jun 23, 2019)

cayenne said:


> When you get it in and try it out, please make sure to update the thread and let us know your thoughts and experiences with the new 'toy'!!
> 
> C


Will do.


----------



## CvH (Jun 23, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> Happy new toy! Well you "Bit the Bullet" big time - still you won't need to replace it for decades, or ever?


I certainly hope so.


----------



## CvH (Aug 11, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> Chz will just shower it with praise, I know I would!



As promised, I would like to report back on my feedback.

After having the tripod for early 2 months, what a joy to use it! I just love to touch and play with it. Such a well engineered and built. I have been out and shooting just because I want use it. lol

By the way, I still have not order the RRS BH-40 ball head. The exchange rate is terrible at the moment. Does B&H have annual sales/discount?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 11, 2019)

Glad to hear you are happy with your tripod. I knew you would be because I use it's siblings. They are great kit and I have, yet, to do any worthwhile m maintenance on any of mine. 

Cracking tripod - enjoy!


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 12, 2019)

Acratech heads area available from a retailer in Canberra.
I have one and it's fabulous and not too dear.
I've tried various Gitzos, but they often seem to lose a leg, so I'm now using Benro tripods and I find their qualityand useability to be excellent and cheap too.
Easy to find in Oz too and they have a huge range to choose from.


----------



## CvH (Aug 12, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with your tripod. I knew you would be because I use it's siblings. They are great kit and I have, yet, to do any worthwhile m maintenance on any of mine.
> 
> Cracking tripod - enjoy!



I am so impressed with it’s quality I just a preloved GM2452 monopod last week for a good price. 

Now I need to get bullheads for both tripod and monopod.


----------



## CvH (Aug 12, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Acratech heads area available from a retailer in Canberra.
> I have one and it's fabulous and not too dear.
> I've tried various Gitzos, but they often seem to lose a leg, so I'm now using Benro tripods and I find their qualityand useability to be excellent and cheap too.
> Easy to find in Oz too and they have a huge range to choose from.



Hey Benny, what is the name of the retail store in Canberra? Do they have a website?

What do you mean they often lose a leg? I hope mine will last for a long time lol.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 12, 2019)

After I got a 100-400mm L for my 6D2, I found that my tripod is a shade too flimsy for it. The IS is so good that I don't use the tripod that much anyway. But I did buy a new ball head as recommended on this board, and that took care of almost all situations.

Back when there was a total lunar eclipse, I set up the tripod on the deck and would go out every once in a while and shoot the moon. The tripod did fine with the heavy zoomed-in lens until the eclipse reached totality. The moon was nearly overhead, and I became frustrated trying to get the camera aimed at the moon via live view, even with the flippy tilty screen. I finally gave up and brought everything inside.

After a few minutes, I decided for grins to take out my G7X II and give it a shot with everything just set to manual. Of course at 100mm equivalent, the moon didn't appear very large, but it was nice and sharp and red. I could even make out some of the brightest stars.

I wish I could have finished the shoot with the 6D2, of course, and I wonder what sort of head (perhaps with a more robust tripod) would have done the trick. But it wouldn't be worth my spending hundreds of dollars just for the rare total lunar eclipse where totality comes with the moon right overhead. (Not even "once in a blue moon." I think this was a blue moon, in addition to be a red one, if I recall correctly.)


----------



## CvH (Aug 13, 2019)

stevelee said:


> After I got a 100-400mm L for my 6D2, I found that my tripod is a shade too flimsy for it. The IS is so good that I don't use the tripod that much anyway. But I did buy a new ball head as recommended on this board, and that took care of almost all situations.
> 
> Back when there was a total lunar eclipse, I set up the tripod on the deck and would go out every once in a while and shoot the moon. The tripod did fine with the heavy zoomed-in lens until the eclipse reached totality. The moon was nearly overhead, and I became frustrated trying to get the camera aimed at the moon via live view, even with the flippy tilty screen. I finally gave up and brought everything inside.
> 
> ...



Which ball head did you get?

I have the GITZO GT3542L for 2 months and have found my Manfrotto XPRO ball head is the weakest link. I do a lot of long exposure with lens range from 16mm to 400mm so a very strong ball head is essential. I think the RRS BH-55 is the best ball head but I think I will get the lighter BH-40 for portability.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 13, 2019)

Chz said:


> Which ball head did you get?
> 
> I have the GITZO GT3542L for 2 months and have found my Manfrotto XPRO ball head is the weakest link. I do a lot of long exposure with lens range from 16mm to 400mm so a very strong ball head is essential. I think the RRS BH-55 is the best ball head but I think I will get the lighter BH-40 for portability.


The Sirui K-20X. So far it has seemed more than adequate for everything but that one picture. I don't know how often a lunar eclipse occurs when totality is almost directly overhead at my location. My guess is that it is not often enough to spend a lot of money on gear for it. In theory I should buy a heavier-duty tripod and a few styles of heads for different circumstances. But the reality is that I haven't used the tripod since the eclipse, so I'm not too motivated to buy stuff. I do plan to rent a TS lens next month for a week when it is a little cooler and play around with it. I'll use the tripod a lot on those shoots. My current gear should do fine for that.

Thanks for the comment, though. I've saved it on my computer for further reference.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 13, 2019)

Chz said:


> Which ball head did you get?
> 
> I have the GITZO GT3542L for 2 months and have found my Manfrotto XPRO ball head is the weakest link. I do a lot of long exposure with lens range from 16mm to 400mm so a very strong ball head is essential. I think the RRS BH-55 is the best ball head but I think I will get the lighter BH-40 for portability.



For longer exposures with long (ish) lenses then the Sirui K40X is well worth a look. Mine happily supports any lens I have (up to my Canon 800mm F5.6 L IS) though at silly focal lengths you need a remote and let things settle down for a second or two - even Gitzo/RRS tripods are not THAT good.

If you are not worried about quick composing - have you considered a "Geared Head"?


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 14, 2019)

Chz said:


> Hey Benny, what is the name of the retail store in Canberra? Do they have a website?
> 
> What do you mean they often lose a leg? I hope mine will last for a long time lol.



Try this website https://www.photovideo.com.au/epage...photovideo/Categories/Acratech/Acratech_Heads


----------



## CvH (Aug 14, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Try this website https://www.photovideo.com.au/epage...photovideo/Categories/Acratech/Acratech_Heads



Thanks. I've seen this website and it appears more pricier than B&Hphotos.


----------



## CvH (Aug 14, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> For longer exposures with long (ish) lenses then the Sirui K40X is well worth a look. Mine happily supports any lens I have (up to my Canon 800mm F5.6 L IS) though at silly focal lengths you need a remote and let things settle down for a second or two - even Gitzo/RRS tripods are not THAT good.
> 
> If you are not worried about quick composing - have you considered a "Geared Head"?



I always use a wireless trigger for long exposure photography.

I wonder if it is significantly better than my Manfrotto XPRO?


----------



## cayenne (Aug 14, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> For longer exposures with long (ish) lenses then the Sirui K40X is well worth a look. Mine happily supports any lens I have (up to my Canon 800mm F5.6 L IS) though at silly focal lengths you need a remote and let things settle down for a second or two - even Gitzo/RRS tripods are not THAT good.
> 
> If you are not worried about quick composing - have you considered a "Geared Head"?




Do you have any recommendations for geared heads? Brands/models? Links?

Thanks in advance!!

C


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 14, 2019)

I use the Manrotto 410 which I find pretty good though it is not light! I have tried the Manfrotto 405 which is better IMO but more expensive. Note I normally use my 410 head with shorter lenses than my 100-400 but (with my 1DX attached) it does a decent job.

Geared heads are slow but they do aid very accurate composition - like most thing they have their place but are not everyone's cup of tea. Try one or three first.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 14, 2019)

Chz said:


> I always use a wireless trigger for long exposure photography.
> 
> I wonder if it is significantly better than my Manfrotto XPRO?



I haven't used that particular model as I gave up on Manfrotto ball heads some time ago so I couldn't comment.


----------



## CvH (Aug 15, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> I haven't used that particular model as I gave up on Manfrotto ball heads some time ago so I couldn't comment.



Ok thanks. I haven't try any gear head so might go to the local camera store and have a play.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 15, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Do you have any recommendations for geared heads? Brands/models? Links?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> C


As far as geared heads go I have owned the Manfrotto 410, 405, used the 400 and XPRO, I also owned the Sunwayphoto GH-Pro and the Arca Swiss D4 and played with the Arca Swiss Cube. For me it depends entirely on camera load, how cumbersome the head is and the investment I am willing to make.

If I was using a crop camera or a mirrorless with a TS lens then the Sunwayphoto GH-Pro is good value and the 2017 model on is better engineered than the earlier version. For the 1DX MKII and 11-24 (or bigger and heavier) and the fact that I use geared heads a lot the Arca Swiss D4 is the one I have now and have had for the last few years and I am not looking to change it, but they are pricey. Arca Swiss now do an interesting head, the Monoball p0 Hybrid that is worth looking at too.

But I'd strongly suggest that a geared head is a very niche product that few people enjoy using, it very much suits deliberate and contemplative accurate composition. If you are the kind of person that arrives at a scene and walks around until you find your composition then sets up your tripod and camera and then uses a zoom to get the framing you want appreciating the difference between perspective and framing, then you might get on with a geared head!

For reference the only two heads I own and use for stills work are the Arca Swiss D4 and the Acratech GP.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 15, 2019)

I think you may have just described something closer to my shooting style, at least sometimes, especially when I use a tripod. I might consider getting a geared head some day to use when the ball head is not as good a choice.


----------



## Durf (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a couple Manfrotto 290's that take a beating and work great but the one I actually use the most and has been tossed from my truck to my van for years now is a cheap Targus I got at Walmart several years ago for 29 bucks and I put a Joby X ballhead on it....darn thing still works great. I've also got one of those Joby X ballheads on my 290 dual and it works alright. Best cheap ballhead on the market in my opinion....


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 15, 2019)

I have and often use a Manfrotto 410 geared head, mainly for product shots.
It's very good, but as mentioned, very heavy and certainly not something I'd take on a hike.
Then I use my Acratech.

There are some lighter and cheaper geared heads from Benro and Manfrotto also have a cheaper and lighter version of the 410.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
Another vote for the Manfrotto 410, I really like mine for the lack of sag associated with some ball heads with heavier loads. I think the 410 would be as small as I’d want to go, the safety payload is 5kg, the XPro is quite a lot lighter for the 4kg safety payload as it is made from Adapto (engineering plastic?) but I think it consumes a larger volume of storage! 
A friend had the 410 and arthritic fingers and found the free positioning release knobs hard to use, he much prefers the XPro for the lever release system. 
An issue I have seen with both of these (which may happen on others too) is the jump as the gear re-engages after being released for free positioning, much like a vice with a quick release, it clunks back in as you turn it, it is possible to finesse the quick release back in to gear without the jump, it just means slowing down a bit and feeling for the engagement. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Aug 25, 2019)

If you don't mind me slightly changing the topic, I'm also looking for a sturdy tripod and head for a heavy load (7D2 + EF400mm F5.6) , but for wildlife/aircraft. (as opposed to the OP who needs one for long exposures). Ideally it would be fast to set up, no more than three sections and (ideally) around $300. Am using a good monopod but still not steady enough. (I admit the tripod may not work with aircraft in flight). 

Jay in Toronto


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 25, 2019)

Jay, I'd suggest a Manfrotto 055 and a gimbal head.

Aluminum if you are stuck to the $300 complete https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1034139-REG/manfrotto_mt055xpro3_aluminum_tripod.html
Carbon if you have more money for the head https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1034140-REG/manfrotto_mt055cxpro3_carbon_fiber_tripod.html






Gimbal Heads for Birding & Wildlife Photography | B&H Photo Video


See B&H's vast selection of Gimbal Heads for Birding & Wildlife Photography from top brands like Zenelli, Movo Photo, ProMediaGear and Jobu Design.




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi Jay. 
The aircraft probably won’t be the issue, big, far away and requiring slow to moderate panning speed. 
The wildlife, depends, birds at a hide, small, close, fast, fast panning speed, this can equate to running around the gimbal! 
Big cats, never tried but heard anything from real close to quite far!  

I have 2 gimbals, 
A Benro GH2, (£350 ish), lives on my tripod. 
Nice needle race thrust bearing carrying the weight and acting as partial rotational location for the swivel, the rest of the swivel location is via a brass or bronze bush. The swing is a brass or bronze bush on the camera side and a plastic bush on the knob side which also acts as part of the brake (lock) system. 
A Sevenoak SK-GH01 (£70ish), for sticking on various 3/8 studs like at the local hide. (And maybe forgetting to take home with me so didn’t want an expensive one. )
Probably a needle race, same fixing pattern as the Benro, and feels the same smooth rotation. Fairly poor double plastic bearing on the swing, way too much clearance and a serrated face on the spindle and a rubber disc for the brake, it had no finesse, it was on or off, and when off it was like a stick in a bucket, no location, lots of drop on the platform, the level in the camera could be set zero, then release the clamp and 3 or 4 bars which equates to 3 or 4° of tilt! 
Yes I have had both apart, a friend bought a very hard used Benro (we were told it spent its life holding up a Nikon 800mm f/5.6) for real cheap due to some play in the swivel, the thread lock had failed and the bolt that tensions the needle race had slackened. 
Use steam to break down the glue holding the decorative cover and the thread lock holding it all together, if you don’t the thread lock might be strong enough to break the screws!

I improved the swing on my Benro by replacing the outer plastic with a bronze bush that I made. Probably £3 in materials and £50 labour, see below about the labour! 

I improved the swing on the Sevenoak by completely reworking the swing with bronze bushes, removed the serrations on the spindle and replaced the rubber brake disc with 2mm Phenolic sheet, I now have two perfect gimbals, including my time and the materials, the Sevenoak cost me about £200 in total, so not the bargain I thought, however as the time was taken from my hobby time I like to discount it as I enjoyed the project and the materials were about a tenner! (Yes lots of time was spent fettling the original casting to align the bores in the top, one bore from each side so they were not aligned!)
I also replaced the M5 screws (just over 3/16 inch) holding the swing arm to the spindle as they were much too short, the holes were tapped 13mm deep and the screws engaged by about 2 turns, just about 1.6mm (1/16 inch), they are now in by about 8mm, (about the same as the Benro) the spindle is recessed in to the swing arm so the screws are not directly carrying the weight, but they are under some tension to hold the arm against the spindle. I’m much happier to hang heavy lenses on it now!

T.L.D.R.
You definitely get what you pay for in many cases, including these! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jaysheldon said:


> If you don't mind me slightly changing the topic, I'm also looking for a sturdy tripod and head for a heavy load (7D2 + EF400mm F5.6) , but for wildlife/aircraft. (as opposed to the OP who needs one for long exposures). Ideally it would be fast to set up, no more than three sections and (ideally) around $300. Am using a good monopod but still not steady enough. (I admit the tripod may not work with aircraft in flight).
> 
> Jay in Toronto


----------

